

Doge At 'Dega: Dogecoin Sponsors Race Car - gregpilling
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/05/01/308569803/doge-at-dega-dogecoin-sponsors-race-car

======
gregpilling
This was interesting, using the crowd to go racing. It also caused me to
wonder if Dodecoin is to Bitcoin, as Facebook was to MySpace.

